# Chausson Best of 10 Advice



## garyd33 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all

A friend of mine is considering investing in a new Chausson best of 10 (4 berth) and wondered if anyone had any experience/advice they could pass on?

I've watched a couple of videos online of reviews but they don't really tell you much and it's always better to hear off of real people like you lot. Would be grateful for any thoughts. 

Thanks

Gary


----------

